# أنا اعمل على ماكينه تحكم رقمى اسمها Gravograph IS 700



## SPIDERMAN01210 (3 فبراير 2008)

ارجو المساعده من احد مستخدمى ماكينه (Gravograph is 700) او احد على علم بهذه الماكينه كيفيه حفر نماذج 3d اوتعليمى طريقه تصدير فايل ارت كام اللى الماكينه تبعى او امدادى بال software الخاص بالحفر الثلاثى الابعاد
*(وكان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه )*
*ولكم منى جزيل الشكر*


----------



## أبو عبده (18 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو لا مفر من بعض 
هل هى حفر ليزر 
لو كده يبقى الموضوع عاوز أتصال


----------



## يحى المصرى (9 مارس 2008)

ارجو المساعده من احد مستخدمى ماكينه (Gravograph is 700) او احد على علم بهذه الماكينه كيفيه حفر نماذج 3d اوتعليمى طريقه تصدير فايل ارت كام اللى الماكينه تبعى او امدادى بال software الخاص بالحفر الثلاثى الابعاد
*(وكان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه )*
*ولكم منى جزيل الشكر*


----------

